# R.java erzeugen



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Package aus der SVN gezogen. In der SVN ist allerdings die R.java nicht enthalten. Sonst scheint das Package vollständig. (Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein Verzeichnis name.Collector, mit dem ich noch nichts anzufangen weiß, aber das muss mich jetzt nicht interessieren.)

Mit clean up.. wird sie leider auch nicht erstellt.

Ich vermute, dass ich mittels dem Build Path die R.java bekomme, aber meine Versuche damit liefen ins Leere. (Auf den eigenen Ordner verlinken.)

Weiß jemand, was möglich wäre?

Dank schon mal im Voraus!
Frank


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (29. Nov 2012)

Gibt es noch andere Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2012)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es noch andere Fehlermeldungen?



Nun ja, die Fehlermeldung in den Activitys lautet: "R cannot be resolved to a variable"
(logisch wenn R.java fehlt).
Diese Meldung in allen Activity's.

Interessant könnte noch sein, dass auch ein Bild (png) aus der SVN (im Ordner drawable) nicht mit importiert wurde.

Ich habe das Package auch wiederholt gelöscht und neu importiert. (erfolglos)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Nov 2012)

Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass

1) du kein Package sondern ein Projekt aus dem SVN gezogen hast
2) dieses Projekt in deiner IDE (Eclipse?) nicht als Android-Projekt konfiguriert ist
3) die R.java liegt auch nicht im SVN weil sie von Android (bzw dem Plugin) generiert wird


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2012)

Deine Glaskugel spricht weise, 
es handelt sich um ein Projekt, nicht um ein Package.

Aber ist Deine Glaskugel sicher, dass meine IDE (wirklich Eclipse..!) es nicht als Android Projekt erkennt?
In Projekt / Preferences / Run/Debug / Edit wird es als Android Application angezeigt.
Müsste ich das Projekt noch an einer anderen Stelle als Adroid App deklarieren???

Bitte befrage doch noch einmal Deine weise Kugel!

Frank


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2012)

Es war etwas mystisch, wie das manchmal so ist...

Irgend wann, nachdem ich nun schon Stunden damit zugebracht habe, wurde ein Fehler im Manifest angezeigt (aber eben auch erst dann). Nach dem Beheben des Fehlers war alles ok.

"Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden."


----------

